# Toddler Visa Clarification!



## MrsB84 (Jun 25, 2014)

Hello all 

Just a quick question! 

We're currently in the UK, my husband Is South African, my children and I are British born, we are looking into moving with our three children to SA next year for a minimum of a year. I'm trying to get my head around the visa process ahead of time...

I believe my eldest two will need study visa's to attend school, but our youngest will only be 2 or 3, am I right In thinking he will still need a study visa? He will be going to Preschool at some point, I'm just not exactly sure when that would be but don't want to have to come back to the UK to get him a study visa when he does (If that's the case!). I'm a little confused so I'd appreciate If someone could nudge me in the right direction!

Thank you!


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

The change in status only means a trip home if it's from a visitor's visa to a temporary or permanent residence visa or permit. Your two eldest will be study visas and your youngest a relative's visa.

Sound good?


----------



## MrsB84 (Jun 25, 2014)

LegalMan said:


> The change in status only means a trip home if it's from a visitor's visa to a temporary or permanent residence visa or permit. Your two eldest will be study visas and your youngest a relative's visa.
> 
> Sound good?


Thank you, that's good to know! 👍


----------

